# Остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника. Периодичные сильные боли. Что делать?



## orangesoul90 (2 Авг 2015)

_Немного опишу предысторию своей болезни. В июне месяце этого года после купания на пляже на следующий день появились резкие боли в области спины и живота с повышением температуры до 38. В больнице прошла обследование, при пальпации резких болей в животе не было, но наблюдалась болезненность в правом боку. УЗИ, посещение гинеколога не показали отклонений, из-за болей в спине поставили диагноз – пиелонефрит. Прокололи курс цефтриакона, принимала 5-нок, уролесан, фитолизин. Боли проходили, но со временем все возвращалось на круги своя. 

Далее снова прошла УЗИ, все было в норме, проверили сердце на ЭКГ – норма. Проверила желудок – болезни не были выявлены, всё опять в порядке. Врач-невролог выписал мелбек, мидокалм, нейрорубин + физиотерапия – ЛФК, Дарсонваль, Динамика. Ничего из перечисленного не дает результат. Боли возвращаются. Прошла МРТ поясничного и грудного отдела. Поясница здорова, грудной отдел – картина начальных проявлений остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника. Признаки гемангиомы тела Th3 позвонка. Опять пришла к неврологу, посоветовал записаться на массаж и прописал мазь апизартрон. Мажу спину третий день, при любых передвижениях и после сна сильные боли в области грудного отдела и поясницы, сильно отдающие под левую грудь и немного иногда в левую руку и ногу. Завтра иду на массаж, но боюсь даже не смогу лежать, ведь боль все время присутствует. Чем лучше обезболить и что хорошо снимает воспаление? Помогите советом, иначе я не знаю, как мне быть.. _

Фото МРТ


----------



## La murr (2 Авг 2015)

*orangesoul90*, Евгения, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Авг 2015)

Поменяйте врача.


----------



## orangesoul90 (2 Авг 2015)

Добавляю результаты УЗИ, анализы, заключение МРТ


----------

